
Show HN: Website by a dentist to help anyone with dental problems - publicdentist
Hi everyone,<p>As you probably already know, most cities are saturated with dental offices yet so many people who need dental care do not seek professional help right away. As a dentist, I realize a dental clinic is not everyone’s favorite place to be. Many people fear the anticipation of pain or even dentists in general, and certain treatments can be quite expensive without dental benefits.<p>Having these facts in mind, I created a free self-checking tool called DentalChek (www.dentalchek.com) for anyone with dental problems. This tool can give an idea of what could be causing the symptoms. By providing some relevant information, I hope to reduce public’s fear of dentists and teach the importance of seeking help before a problem gets worse.<p>Please keep in mind this tool by no means substitutes an actual visit to a dentist. I strongly recommend going to a clinic for ALL dental concerns. But if you must postpone your visit, at least learn about your symptoms to understand possible consequences of leaving the problem for later. Hopefully using this tool will encourage you to seek help and maybe even make your dental visit more pleasant with less surprises.<p>Lastly before I finish off, I want to make clear the following points: -I am an individual dentist. I spent a year (~400 hours) to make this tool on my own. I am not part of a corporate and have no interest in marketing my office. -Dental treatments are expensive and I do understand this is unfortunately the biggest issue. I wish there was a way to make it more affordable for everyone but I do not have an answer for this one. Best advice I can give is to prevent problems or treat them early before they get worse.
======
Shalomboy
This is a beautiful service. My stepfather is a dentoid, and I couldn't be
happier to see this information disseminated so openly.

